
‘Why Won’t Microsoft Spy for the US?’ – Trump Adviser - starpilot
https://www.geekwire.com/2019/wont-microsoft-spy-us-government-trump-advisers-query-recounted-execs-book-shows-need-global-norms-tech/
======
tracker1
Because it sets bad precedent and would lead to other nations where MS hosts
services to spy on others including the US. People tend to be short sighted
and forget that where we go, others will follow.

Look at where cyber warfare has gone since stuxnet for example. It's so much
worse today.

------
olliej
...because they want to sell products in other countries?

